# Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e



## papa whisky (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

Was haltet Ihr von den echolot sytemen wo man den geber mit der angelrute auswerfen kann ? Spielerei ? nützlich für uferangler ? Bin Uferangler und am Überlegen ob ich mir son ding zulege....
Bitte sagt mir eure meinung....#h


----------



## ae71 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

hallo, ich habe den smartcast rf 15! ich finde das teil echt gut, da du zumindest die  bodenstrucktur siehst! anstelle von dem blöden loten mit schwimmer und blei, tust du einfach den geber auswerfen und holst ihn langsam ein, und simsalabim siehst du ob  irgendwo löcher sind oder kanten!
das einzige was an meinem etwas nervt das ich das teil  immer halten muß ,weil man es nicht zum an sich dranmachen kann!
deshalb würde ich dir das rf25 empfehlen vor allen dingen hat es eine weitere reichweite wir das  rf15 und 35! man kann den geber zwar tunen, aber bei 50m wie das 25er, braucht man es nicht. ich hab meins getunt (antenne verlängert am geber), nun habe ich ca 50-70m reichweite das reicht mir vollkommen!
es hat auch ein paar nachteile: bei wellengang hast du einen schlechteren empfang, das heißt dann kann es sein das es bei 20m dann funktioniert, hatte mit nicht verlängerter antenne mal eine reichweite von 5m, das war ********! aber so stark wind ist ja auch nicht immer! und wenn mans weiß , lässt mans halt!
grüsse
toni


----------



## papa whisky (1. März 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Also das rf25 ! Das kann man an eine Rute festmachen ? 
Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche info , hast mir sehr weitergeholfen #h


----------



## ae71 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

hallo, genau das rf 25 machst du an den rutenblank dran, so hast du es immer auf augenhöhe! das ist der vorteil zum rf15 und die grössere reichweite! einziger nachteil das display ist kleiner wie vom rf15, aber um kanten und löcher zu finden reicht es aus!
mit den fischsymbolen das kannst du fast vergessen, bei mir hat es schon fische angezeigt und das war nix, dann hat es keine angezeigt und es waren welche genau drunter!
grüsse
toni


----------



## papa whisky (1. März 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

ich hab gehört das man beim geber nicht die batterie tauschen kann , sondern das man den immer neu kaufen muß wenn der saft alle is !!!!
Stimmt das ?


----------



## ae71 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

hallo paps, ja das stimmt, aber du kannst den geber auch aufsägen, vorsichtig, dann kannst du die batterie austauschen, mit 2 komponentenkleber zukleben thema erledigt! aber es kann auch in die hose gehen!
also die batterie hält angeblich ca 500h bzw evtl 3 jahre, also entweder alle 3 jahre für 50€ einen neuen geber bzw einmal aufsägen und batterie für paar € ausgeben wieder 3 jahre evtl haltbar!
aber wie soll ich sagen, mein erster geber wurde ca 3mon alt, weil er von einem baum runterpolterte und dabei wohl etwas empfindliches zu bruche ging!
mei 2 geber ist jetzt 1,5jahre alt und dem gehts ganz gut.
noch was man soll den smartcast im winter nicht benutzen, da hat wohl die batterie vom geber was dagegen, ist wohl dann schwächer!
grüsse
toni


----------



## raubangler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*



ae71 schrieb:


> hallo paps, ja das stimmt, aber du kannst den geber auch aufsägen, vorsichtig, dann kannst du die batterie austauschen, mit 2 komponentenkleber zukleben thema erledigt!
> ...



Das hatte ich mir auch so gedacht.
Nur findet man im Internet keinen Bericht von jemanden, der das auch wirklich geschafft hat.
Wenn ich eine Erfolgsmeldung finde, würde ich mir auch so ein Ding zulegen.


----------



## znarf (2. März 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

hallo zusammen,
ich habe auch so einen smartcast und habe mal von jemand so ne anleitung bekommen für die batterie  wechseln.
ich habe es zwar noch nicht gemacht da mein geber es noch tut, aber ich glaube ich würde es tun nach dieser anleitung.
wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert,bitte eine pn an mich mit seiner e-mail adresse und ich werde die anleitung an betreffenden senden.
gruss.


----------



## papa whisky (6. März 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

hallo leute,
habe mir von znarf die anleitung zum batteriewechsel schicken lassen und die Anleitung ist der absolute hammer !!!#6 
Sehr detaillierte Bilderanleitung mit einer ausführlichen beschreibung im pdf-format, einfach super , sehr zu empfehlen !!!
Vielen Dank znarf !!!


----------



## raubangler (6. März 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Ich habe die Anleitung auch erhalten.
Danke!!!

Ich ging bisher davon aus, dass die eine Art Selbstzerstörung bei Öffnung eingebaut haben.
Scheint ja nicht zu sein.

Und wenn man das Ding eh schon auseinandergebaut hat, können die Teile auch in eine unauffällige Form (Wasserkugel etc.) umgesetzt werden.
Echolote sind schliesslich nicht überall erlaubt....


----------



## zrako (11. März 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

hab auch den 25er smartcast, kann meinen vorrednern nur zustimmen.....
fischalarm taugt nix, aber zum löcherf inden reichts.
die batteriewechselanleitung würde mich auch mal intressieren!


----------



## znarf (11. März 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*



zrako schrieb:


> hab auch den 25er smartcast, kann meinen vorrednern nur zustimmen.....
> fischalarm taugt nix, aber zum löcherf inden reichts.
> die batteriewechselanleitung würde mich auch mal intressieren!



hallo zrako,
sende mir bitte eine pn mit deiner e-mail und ich sende dir dann auch die anleitung zum batteriewechseln.
hast du vielleicht eine deutsche anleitung für deinen smartcast,würde mich auch interessieren dafür, den  ich habe  den  rf 15e  und vielleicht  hilft mir  dann deine anleitung.

gruß znarf.


----------



## archi69 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

@znarf....Danke für die Anleitung, ging ja schnell! 

Sieht ja ganz schön fummelig aus, muss man halt probieren, ist aber sehr gut beschrieben!

Gruß
archi


----------



## historymaker (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Hallo Znarf,
ich wäre auch an der Anleitung zum Batteriewechsel interessiert. Wäre dir sehr dankbar, wenn du sie mir senden würdest. Auch an einer deutschen Anleitung wäre ich interessiert, weil bei mir nur ne englische bei war...

Vielen Dank im voraus!!!

Gruß

Peter


----------



## burki1961 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Hallo
wer kann mir die Anleitung in detsch und die zum Batteriewechsel mailen?

Habe das Gerät noch nicht. Wie sieht es mit der Anzeige der Fische aus? Funktoniert das?
Gruss Burki


----------



## zrako (28. September 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

hier!


----------



## carphunter1001 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Hallo
Habe mir auch eines dieser Geräte bestellt.
Ich denke du würdest mir sehr weiterhelfen mit dieser Anleitung.
Mail: carphunter101@yahoo.de
Gruß 
Markus


----------



## schrauber78 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*



carphunter1001 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe mir auch eines dieser Geräte bestellt.
> Ich denke du würdest mir sehr weiterhelfen mit dieser Anleitung.
> Mail: carphunter101@yahoo.de
> ...


 
guck mal der beitrag über deinem (von zdrako) da ist die anleitung als pdf-datei als anhang


----------



## Bubu63 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Mal `ne Frage an die Smartcast-User ( RF 15 + RF 25 ). Wie genau zeigt das Gerät eigentlich die Tiefe an ?  In Meter-Abständen, Halb-Meter-Abständen oder sogar weniger.
Kann man das vielleicht sogar einstellen wei bei `nem großen Fischfinder?

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Bert84 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

hey,

ich bräuchte eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für den Smartcast RF25e.

Wär super wenn mir die jemand mailt!


----------



## micbrtls (23. November 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Es gibt aber auch andere Geräte außer dem Smartcast. Sind erheblich günstiger.


----------



## yamo (25. November 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch andere Geräte außer dem Smartcast. Sind erheblich günstiger.



...die da wären?

Gruß Micha


----------



## Lenkers (25. November 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch andere Geräte außer dem Smartcast. Sind erheblich günstiger.


 
Hej micbrtls,
Du meinst dieses hier. Täte mich auch interessieren. Allerdings finde ich das RF25 wegen seiner Position an der Rute ganz brauchbar. Für´n Bastler aber sicher kein Hit, das mit jedem anderen Teil hinzubekommen.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Freecast?

Lenker


----------



## slowhand (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Ich habe das Smartcast RF 25e und ein kleines Problem mit der Anzeige: Die Temperatur wird in Fahrenheit und die Tiefe in feet dargestellt. Der Händler meinte, das kann man umstellen, habe aber in der deutschen Anleitung nix darüber gefunden... Es handelt sich ganz klar um ein europäisches Modell, da oranger Geber.
Kennt jemand den Trick???


----------



## slowhand (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

hepp...


----------



## Drillmaschine (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

.. die Frage von slowhand würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Kann keine Anzeige in Meter erfolgen? |kopfkrat #h


----------



## dimidirk (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Hallo, hat jemand eine deutsche Anleitung für mich RF25.
Danke Dirk
dchh@gmx.de


----------



## Ben_koeln (28. September 2008)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir jetzt auch so ein Teil zugelegt, und wollte mal Fragen, ob mittlerweile jmd. weiß wie man auf Meter und 'Grad umstellt.

Danke und Gruß

Ben


----------



## vn15se (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*



znarf schrieb:


> hallo zrako,
> sende mir bitte eine pn mit deiner e-mail und ich sende dir dann auch die anleitung zum batteriewechseln.
> hast du vielleicht eine deutsche anleitung für deinen smartcast,würde mich auch interessieren dafür, den ich habe den rf 15e und vielleicht hilft mir dann deine anleitung.
> 
> gruß znarf.


 
hallo,

ob ich diese anleitug auch bekommen könnte habe es zu weihnachten bekommen.

frohe weihnachten


----------



## Silvo (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Hallo,
Inder aktuellen Fisch&Fang gibt es einen super bericht über das tunen eines solchen Teils!
Die zeigen auch wie man es aufsägt und wieder zusammenklebt#6


----------



## Silvo (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Sorry hab mich vertan das war in der Angelwoche


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Hallo,
kannst Du mir noch sagen in welcher Fisch und Fang das Echolottuning stand?
Danke!!!
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Kampfknödel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

ich will eure angeregte Unterhaltung ja nicht stören - aber ist das nicht die GPS/Kartenplotter Ecke?

Schönen Abend noch!

René


----------



## Carsi (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Hallo, ich suche eine deutsche anleitung für smart cast rf35. kann jemand mir helfen..??

koraycarsi@gmail.com


----------



## Knicky (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Hi,
könnte mir jemand vielleicht die deutsche Anleitung schicken.

Vielemn Dank

gruß Tim


----------



## ramse1 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Auch mir fehlt die Anleitung nach einem Ebaykauf. Wäre super, wenn einer eine deutsche hätte. Englisch geht im Notfall auch. 

Eine Anleitung zum RF30 auf Englisch habe ich grade gefunden.
http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/altes/da_humminbird-smartcast.html

und nun auch zum RF35 auf Englisch:
http://store.humminbird.com/media/document/M_531348-1_C.pdf

DANKE
#6


----------



## Klaus Nowak (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*



papa whisky schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> habe mir von znarf die anleitung zum batteriewechsel schicken lassen und die Anleitung ist der absolute hammer !!!#6
> Sehr detaillierte Bilderanleitung mit einer ausführlichen beschreibung im pdf-format, einfach super , sehr zu empfehlen !!!
> Vielen Dank znarf !!!


Hallo, es ist zwar schon lange her, aber wo kann ich bitte die Anleitung zum Batteriewechsel erhalten?
Danke, Klaus


----------



## althexer (5. März 2014)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Ich habe SmartCast RF35e Leider bin ich des Englisch nicht mächtig und weis nun nicht wie ich dieses Gerät in Betrieb nehmen Kannst Du mir helfen.
An der Anleitung zum Batariewechsel wäre ich interessiert.
Grüße und Petrie Heil
joergrolle@mail.com


----------



## labralehn (5. März 2014)

*AW: Smartcast RF 25e, Smartcast RF 35e*

Soviel mir bekannt ist, kann man die Batterie am Sender nicht wechseln. Hier muss man das Teil zerlegen.

Batteriewechsel Sender:

vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

Humminbird Smartcast RF35 - How to first steps


----------

